# Just got my kimber Blinged out pics



## Mentalcase (Apr 8, 2007)

Just got my kimber 11 back took 2 days an 100$ later had the sides polished an the barrel jeweled, well what do you guys think. http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t226/Mentalcase0000/KimBling3.jpg http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t226/Mentalcase0000/KimBLING2.jpg http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t226/Mentalcase0000/Kimbling1.jpg


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Very pimpy.
For people who like that sort of thing, that's just the sort of thing they like.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I likes. Polished and jeweled but not over the top.:smt023


----------



## Mentalcase (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

> For people who like


I am one of those peeps - Looks good:smt033


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Looks sweet!


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I wouldnt wanna shoot that thing, Id be afraid to mess up the finish. Looks good. :smt023


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

That jeweled barrel looks great. I've got a stainless Springfield .45, I might get the barrel jeweled; after I get those pearl grips 8)


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That sure is fancy. Good luck with it.

Best Baldy..


----------



## perrrfect357 (May 15, 2007)

Look's Great!


----------



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

Wow, I almost went blind it was so BLING! Looks great, now try not to scratch it up. :smt023


----------

